# Satin or Semi-Gloss Paint for Molding and Trim?



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Semi-gloss is the typical sheen on painted trim. Potentical buyers might expect it.

But, style of trim, age of house, and general impact of the space can all be considerations to look at other sheens that might work better or make a statement.

Don't be afraid to test an area or a room if you feel like trying something.


----------



## oarfish (Mar 17, 2010)

Usually this is how goes from flat to shiny: flat, satin, semi gloss, high gloss.
Some brands: Flat, eggshell, satin, gloss.

What I am trying to say is the satin and semi gloss could have the same amount of sheen depending on brand.

I would use either one with confidence on woodwork.


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

I've painted a bunch of trim with Muralo Satin flow enamel and I really like the subdued look.


----------



## CommerceComet (Mar 30, 2010)

*I use*

I use Muralo Ultra waterborne semi Gloss-the best trim paint I've ever used


----------

